# Gas Heater



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Apart from the Outlet Store, are there any other places to purchase a gas heater from?

We're in a bit of a predicament just now with regard to heating our villa - we have a wood burner, but nowhere easily accessible to store wood, making a bulk purchase of wood a bit difficult.

Our current calor gas heater has just died and is on it's way to the dump, which has left us with halogen heaters. We've tried the halogen heater (on 3 bars) for the past couple of nights and, despite the orange blindness we all suffer, it's really slow heating things up. Also, we don't fancy adding to our extraordinary electricity costs where we can help it.

All suggestions welcome


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Jammydodger63 said:


> Apart from the Outlet Store, are there any other places to purchase a gas heater from?
> 
> We're in a bit of a predicament just now with regard to heating our villa - we have a wood burner, but nowhere easily accessible to store wood, making a bulk purchase of wood a bit difficult.
> 
> ...


Pap*s sell them and I am sure carrefour, Jumbo, Super home etc


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

How about one of those plastic garden storage chests to keep your log supply in? 
I think you would be more comfortable using your wood burner if possible, rather than gas

Hilda


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

In every way a wood burner is superior to gas heaters.

We have just received a log delivery ready for the cold weather. It is in one of those 1 metre square bags. Providing you can find a 1m x 1m space they are easy to store and access with no stacking required.

Pete


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> In every way a wood burner is superior to gas heaters.
> 
> We have just received a log delivery ready for the cold weather. It is in one of those 1 metre square bags. Providing you can find a 1m x 1m space they are easy to store and access with no stacking required.
> 
> Pete


Thanks all for your advice!

I think we'll buy a gas heater from Super Home (approx €60) which is on wheels and so we can move that between bedrooms as needed. My only concern with storing the wood was keeping it dry - burning damp logs not much fun 

Out of interest, what sort of approx cost would you anticipate for wood from now until say end March?

Tracey


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Jammydodger63 said:


> Thanks all for your advice!
> 
> I think we'll buy a gas heater from Super Home (approx €60) which is on wheels and so we can move that between bedrooms as needed. My only concern with storing the wood was keeping it dry - burning damp logs not much fun
> 
> ...


If you have logs in the bag as we do they will stay dry if you cover the top with a plastic sheet or tarpaulin.

We only fitted our log burner in December last year so I'm not sure on average running cost. Last year we spent €300. I'm anticipating the same this year.

It's also worth checking out Paphos Home Market who have gas fires cheaper than Superhome (a store I dislike) and also in colours other than black.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Jammydodger63 said:


> Thanks all for your advice!
> 
> I think we'll buy a gas heater from Super Home (approx €60) which is on wheels and so we can move that between bedrooms as needed. My only concern with storing the wood was keeping it dry - burning damp logs not much fun
> 
> ...


Just a tip for the gas heater. If you have a floor fan, put it behind on lowest speed and it will make the heater much more effective


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Superhome has a good offer on gas heaters at the moment. We use a gas heater as our main source of heat and as soon as the room has warmed up have it on the lowest setting for the remainder of the evening. We also have one of our patio doors slightly open so there's always some fresh air circulating. Great tip about the floor fan Baywatch. We always keep a spare tank to ensure we always have a gas supply. It's well worth looking around as the price varies by a few Euros for gas tank refills.

Always a pleasure looking round Paphos Home Market - the staff are so helpful and the layout of the shop makes it hard to resist buying something other than the intended item.

I love my halogen oven, but unlike a conventional oven it doesn't heat up the kitchen area when I'm using it!


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Jammydodger63 said:


> we have a wood burner, but nowhere easily accessible to store wood, making a bulk purchase of wood a bit difficult. QUOTE]
> 
> Build a log store: How To Build A Log Store - Welcome


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Like your idea Virgil - maybe this could be a niche market for some budding entrepreneur


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Could someone educate me on the cost of a gas heater? I mean, as far as the gas canisters themselves? And how long does one canister normally last?

EDIT: By the way, I have the latest flyer from Paphos Home Market and they have Gas Heaters on the front page for 54.95 - you can see it here: http://issuu.com/paphoshomemarket/


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I currently pay €12.95 for a refilled gas canister. Rather cheaper than last year and possibly half the price of the UK!

I'm surprised you ask how long the canisters last. Obviously it depends on whether you are using 1, 2 or 3 bars on the heater and how long you have it on for. Possibly some clever scientific fellow can tell use the burn rate per burner in Kg/hr. In the meantime all I can tell you is that if you have all 3 bars on it won't last very long.

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

> I currently pay €12.95 for a refilled gas canister. Rather cheaper than last year and possibly half the price of the UK!


Thank you for that. 

As far as how long it lasts, Well I was looking for some comparisons. For example, Talagirl stated:



> We use a gas heater as our main source of heat and as soon as the room has warmed up have it on the lowest setting for the remainder of the evening.


That seems like a pretty common amount of usage and fairly indicative. Perhaps she could state how long a canister lasts her.

I'm just looking for some "ballpark" info. Not precise science.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Zach

We used seven 10Kg gas containers between 8 December and 31 March for a total cost of €101.55.

The gas heater is located in our living area and is the only source of heat we use there.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Jammydodger63 said:


> 'budding entrepreneur'


Yew Alder DIY it dodger, when you come back from the Beech, it wood knot be difficult, I'll wager


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I picked up a Gas Heater this morning from Paphos Home Market. The heater itself was 54.95 however it comes without a regulator which was an extra 11.00 euros.

I had to go elsewhere for Gas as they do not sell it there. I got the gas from a Gas Store in the car park of Carrefour. It was 11.99 for the Gas, plus 12 for the canister itself which I assume is a one time fee. 

Just set it up in my living room and its already doing a great job of heating. I may get another one for upstairs. 

Is it true that I need to leave the patio door open a crack while its running? Or a window?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You need to have adequate ventilation as these gas heaters burn the oxygen in the room and put out the gases of combustion. They also put out an amount of water vapour which some people complain about in terms of health and also dampness in the house. It seems to me the problem of damp and mould in some houses here is luck of the draw. We are fortunate.

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the information Pete. 

It seems somewhat counterproductive to have a window open, thus letting the cold in, when you are attempting to heat a room, but I suppose its a trade off. 

Is it just a case of having a single window open? At the moment, I have 2 patio doors open about half an inch, on opposite sides of the room. Would this be adequate?

I haven't had any damp or mold thus far, so hopefully this will continue not to be an issue.

Thanks for the info Pete.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You only need one window open a couple of inches at the most.
We have two heaters in the really cold weather, one at each end of the living/dining/kitchen, both on one bar. This seems to work better than one on 2 or 3 bars as the heat is more evenly distributed and is adequate for the whole house.
Even the back room which we sit in most of the time gets enough warmth from this arrangement. 
We have only the kitchen window open a little bit.


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Calor gas heater now in situ and we're warm as toast on this dreich day :flame:

Heater purchased from Super Home store for €59.95, gas connector for €8.50 & gas bottle €13 from local Eku garage (deposit paid, but returnable).

We're going to buy some wood also for the wood burner and use it ad hoc over the Christmas period - always looks festive at this time of year, doesn't it!


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Jammydodger63 said:


> this dreich day :flame:


Reminds me of summer in the UK!

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

We've also bought gas heater today, from Home Market (54.95 + 9.95 for a regulator), and gas cylinder from a local kiosk at 16.50 deposit and 14.70 for the gas (13.6kg) - this was a place recommended to us by our landlord. They even took the heater out of the box to check that we had all the necessary connections and that the gas bottle would fit.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Just out of curiousity, do any of the gas canisters come with a "pressure gauge" of any kind so you can monitor how much gas you've been using and how much you have left?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> Just out of curiousity, do any of the gas canisters come with a "pressure gauge" of any kind so you can monitor how much gas you've been using and how much you have left?


Not that I've ever heard of but you could use your bathroom scales.

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Good Point. That didn't even occur to me.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

When we were using camping gaz on our camping stove, there was a gauge you could stick on to the cylinder to tell you how much gas remained. We never had one - Keith just used to shake the bottle to see what it sounded like, which did give some idea of how much remained, but this was easier as the cylinders were smaller. Something like this one:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Caravan-Motorhome-Camping-Magnetic-Indicator/dp/B001I28QO6

Also just found this one:
Fill level indicator Truma LevelCheck


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The first device I think just measures temperature to guess where the liquid stops. Its reports indicate that it is pretty inaccurate. The second device may be accurate and is entitled to be at a discounted £60 in the UK!!!

Save your money and simply get a second gas bottle ready for when the gas runs out in the heater.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Just out of curiousity, do any of the gas canisters come with a "pressure gauge" of any kind so you can monitor how much gas you've been using and how much you have left?


Pete is right as usual. I always use the scale. The weight written on the canister is the empty-weight then it is easy


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Only just seen this thread, and it may be a case of 'bolting the stable door' but try looking on places like Facebook for second hand heaters. We picked up a second hand calor gas heater a month or so ago for €30 including bottle and regulator. It's only a year old apparently.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Same as Stretford Ender. Two year ago we bought our like new gas heater from a local charity shop. Must admit I went and bought new hose though.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> Same as Stretford Ender. Two year ago we bought our like new gas heater from a local charity shop. Must admit I went and bought new hose though.


I think that the time is wrong for buying used one. Not many available now when it is getting cold. 

But around 60 € for a new one including regulator is not a high price for some comfort


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> I think that the time is wrong for buying used one. Not many available now when it is getting cold.
> 
> But around 60 € for a new one including regulator is not a high price for some comfort


There is also the matter of not being able to take it back to where it was bought if it goes wrong.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Veronica said:


> There is also the matter of not being able to take it back to where it was bought if it goes wrong.


when gasheaters go wrong:











Martijn :ranger:


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

mdekkers said:


> when gasheaters go wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...or the morning after a vindaloo!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, but you can't complain of being cold!!!!!

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Sorry for the n00b question, however given that I've not had a gas heater before, I simply do not know.

I am getting a flickering as seen in the following video that I've uploaded:







Is this a sign of an empty canister or a faulty heater?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I think you may see this sort of effect if the canister is very low although our's doesn't do anything more than a pop-pop sound and goes out. Have you lifted the gas canister to check it? You should be able to shake it and feel how much liquid is inside to estimate if it's empty. They feel noticeably lighter when empty too.

If it's not you may have a faulty heater but my bet would be on the canister being empty. I bet you didn't get a second one to keep in stock. Now you've got to go out in the cold to get one!

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It could also be dirt on the burner if the heater has not been serviced.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> It could also be dirt on the burner if the heater has not been serviced.


I thought he bought a brand new heater.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Dennis says that is not safe. He says don't use it until you have had it checked it could gas you.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Let's not start to panic over this. He hasn't reported that it has been doing this all the time since he bought it.

Stage 1: Check the canister. I bet he's been running it a lot and it's empty.

Stage 2: Try a new canister. If the problem vanishes all well and good. If not switch it off.

Thinking about it I think the gas pressure drops low and the regulator valve can't let it through. At this point the flame in the burner goes out. The pressure in the canister then builds up just enough to let some more through and it then leaks and bursts on ignition. There is probably enough residual pressure to retain the pilot through all this. The cycle then repeats causing the effect you can see.

This advice is given in good faith and does not form any contractual liability whatsoever. In the event that I am wrong or ignored and he doesn't change the canister and he leaves it on and he gets gassed and dies then I will declare Dennis right.

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey all,

I disconnected the canister as Pete suggested and gave it a good ole shake. Its empty or near empty so I guess we've been running it a bit too much!

The first couple days we were running it a bit more because I was in the process of isolating points around the house that were letting a draft in. After I sealed them, we were running it less.

I have a "spare" canister upstairs in the other heater, but I'm going to leave that one there. The kiosk down the road sells refills for 14.50 but I'll wait until I go down into Paphos again on Tuesday or Wednesday as they are only 11.95 down in town, and the last couple days, its been a bit warmer again!

Veronica, as Peter pointed out, its a brand new heater 

The 2nd heater we have upstairs was purchased used, so I'll be sure to keep an eye out for any flickering issues like this where the canister is NOT empty. If I encounter it, I'll stop using it right away!

Thanks all!

Zach


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Dennis is spot on. STOP using it.It is FAULTY.

Even if the tank was empty it still would not be showing this type of burning.

Highly dangerous.

Get it sorted ASAP


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

I have seen this flickering a lot with empty tanks. 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

It would appear that me posting was delayed before appearing on this site.?

The points made re the flicker of the flame. It will always do this when empty. MY take on the VIDEO was not that of an empty tank, as it was (the gas) going all over the burner plates.

Hey ho it would now appear to be sorted.

Lets wait untill the new tank is fitted and perhaps Zac will let us know.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I do feel it's a bit disappointing to get no feedback from Zac after responding to his request for help.

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I haven't picked up a replacement gas canister yet as the weather has been a bit warmer the past few days.

I am planning to pick up a refil tomorrow at which point I'll feed back.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

A bit more info of my experiences of using LPG gas and in particular moveable gas heaters:

Before we get the flickering blue flame (which is uniform over the heating plate) or the popping sounds we usually are aware of the noxious smell of gas which indicates the tank is nearly empty.

When we lived on a boat we used LPG gas for cooking and heating water and after turning off the gas supply on the tank regularly opened all the hatches (windows) and doors to ensure a through flow of fresh air to ensure there was no build up of gas. 

We always have at least one window slightly open to ensure there is adequate ventilation and never leave the gas heater turned on if we leave the apartment. 

When purchasing a refill tank we check the outside of the tank and its fittings and quite often don't accept the first tank we are offered.


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Faulty gas heaters are deadly , get yourself a co2 alarm .....not to be confused with smoke alarm ....it could save your life.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

madcow said:


> Faulty gas heaters are deadly , get yourself a co2 alarm .....not to be confused with smoke alarm ....it could save your life.


.......and not to be confused with a Carbon Monoxide (CO) detector which is what I think you mean !!!

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Finally picked up a replacement canister yesterday for the heater and its working fine once more so its all good. Now I know for next time.

Just out of curiousity, I have noticed that the gas canisters always have a different number written on them. Our first one said 10.4. The second one which we got for the upstairs one says 12.6 and the one I picked up yesterday says 12.4.

Is this the weight of the canister and how much gas is inside?!

I pay the exact same price each time, so if its to do with the gas amount, then I guess I shoud be looking for the ones with the higher numbers!

Zach


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Finally picked up a replacement canister yesterday for the heater and its working fine once more so its all good. Now I know for next time.
> 
> Just out of curiousity, I have noticed that the gas canisters always have a different number written on them. Our first one said 10.4. The second one which we got for the upstairs one says 12.6 and the one I picked up yesterday says 12.4.
> 
> ...


The number is the weight empty. 

Anders


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Ahhhhh so you can see how much gas you have left on the scales. Smart.

Thanks Anders!


----------

